# ThinkPad W540/W541 can't disable Nvidia K2100M use acpi_call



## yyangdid (Oct 1, 2017)

hi,all
My laptop is ThinkPad W541,it have two graphics card -- intel graphics card and nvidia graphics card(Quadro K2100M), you can't disable anyone of them in BIOS.
 My FreeBSD version is 11.1, I want disable nvidia graphics card like use  bbswitch in Linux,so i found acpi_call package in freebsd11.1 and https://people.freebsd.org/~xmj/turn_off_gpu.sh and https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call/blob/master/examples/turn_off_gpu.sh and https://github.com/ahacking/freebsd-gpu-off, all of theme don't work for me, so any idea?
This is my first thread and my english is so poor.
however, thinks for your time to read.


----------

